# Need Gift Recommendations



## wisco (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi,

I'm looking for a gift to get for my best man, who is an avid golfer. He's 45, is very intelligent, is a lawyer, has about a 10 handicap, lives in New England, and really gets into his hobbies deeply. I don't know enough about golf to know what a serious golfer would really like for a gift. I'm looking at about $200 for the gift.

Any ideas?

Thanks very much for your thoughts.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Maybe a nice wedge if you were going to get him any golf equipment you'd need to know whats already in his bag. Atm I'm getting married too and I'm getting my grooms man a silver beer mug that has a man teeing up a ball on it.


----------



## King Woods (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome to the board! 

I think buying him a club would be difficult, as he'd really need to try it out. Golf balls always work, but then again he'd have preferences. So why not get him a gift card?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

*Gift*

Buy him a round of golf:thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> Buy him a round of golf:thumbsup:


Thats a pretty good Idea to buy him a round at a nice course.:thumbsup:


----------



## BogeyXL (Oct 28, 2007)

Here's one idea for you, one I know I would love to get as a present myself; a Sky Caddie. 

Always a nice thing to have on the course with you. Other than the cart girl, of course...


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Yeah maybe a gift card to Golfsmith, golf store in your area or a round of golf.


----------



## TGOH (Aug 20, 2007)

I'd say a sky caddie, round of golf, or gift certificates are all good ideas. It's tough to buy anything particular for a golfer because of how important fitting is.


----------

